# Ramirez cichlids...



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is something I've been wondering for awhile, though I think I know the answer to.. are German blue rams, electric blue rams, gold rams etc etc all the same species and are just colour morphs, or are they individual species?


----------

